
StableLib is shutting down - dchest
https://stablelib.com/blog/shutting-down/
======
Gys
Maybe it was a little too early. Golang is only just starting to get wider
attention. In the past months I got requests from three smaller companies who
wanted to do 'something' with Go.

~~~
dchest
Quite possible, especially considering that people adopting newer languages
are probably not in the "mood" for stability yet.

Thanks for your comment!

